# Combating no TIPPERS



## NUBER-LE (Jul 21, 2017)

Look at my new profile!!! From TIP CITY USA


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Guaranteed to reduce your tips by 38%.

But then, you can’t take something from nothing.


----------



## WonderLeeWoman (Oct 6, 2017)

Lol I have a tip suggestion on my profile too.


----------



## NUBER-LE (Jul 21, 2017)

Over/Uber said:


> Guaranteed to reduce your tips by 38%.
> 
> But then, you can't take something from nothing.


Cant reduce more than already lol. 1 out of 20 rides tips.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

NUBER-LE said:


> Look at my new profile!!! From TIP CITY USA


Genius!!!! It reminds people how much they suck. But these days I think people have no shame


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

NUBER-LE said:


> Look at my new profile!!! From TIP CITY USA


Creative idea. I hope it works for you.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

I have a, perhaps, more subtle reminder in my profile.

So far, no one has mentioned my profile comment so I don't think too many read that far.


----------



## Uberana (Feb 2, 2016)

And how many riders actually look at the driver profile?


----------



## NUBER-LE (Jul 21, 2017)

I have had like 10 people read my profile, all girls........


----------



## Phantomshark (Jan 21, 2018)

I get a fair number of tips, both cash and in-app. Love those $5 tips on a $4 fare. Sunday had a guy walk out and hand me $10 to wait a few extra minutes because his wife was still getting ready, then on the way his wife noticed that he had dog hair all over him, so I told him I had a lint brush in my trunk. When we got there he handed me another $10, and I gave him the lint brush and told him he could keep it so he gave me another $3 to pay for the brush.  $23 plus the fare (like a $12 fare).


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

NUBER-LE said:


> Look at my new profile!!! From TIP CITY USA


Google "Tips appreciated seat covers",amazon sells them, they also have covers that go over seat head rest,the sign Tips Greatly appreciated facing towards back seat, should try them, they put tips at eye level for Pax in back seats,could be worth a investment, No charge for the " TIP", JMO


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

NUBER-LE said:


> Look at my new profile!!! From TIP CITY USA


Sorry. If i saw that profile i would not tip you, and I'd give you 5 stars so i could leave a comment like " i was going to tip you but your profile was so obnoxious i decided not to. But here's a tip for you-change your profile and maybe someone will give you an actual tip."

People will tip you if they're tippers. You can't change cheap people.


----------



## NUBER-LE (Jul 21, 2017)

Working4peanuts said:


> Sorry. If i saw that profile i would not tip you, and I'd give you 5 stars so i could leave a comment like " i was going to tip you but your profile was so obnoxious i decided not to. But here's a tip for you-change your profile and maybe someone will give you an actual tip."
> 
> People will tip you if they're tippers. You can't change cheap people.


Well you are too cheap to tip anyways. And nawwwwwwww f*** these cheap pax.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

NUBER-LE said:


> Look at my new profile!!! From TIP CITY USA


I actually lol'ed at this.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Uberana said:


> And how many riders actually look at the driver profile?


Many or majority of pax read the profile. Many read it before they get picked up. They want an idea what type of driver is picking them up. They just act like they didn't read it.


----------



## Kristiluvroll (Jan 29, 2018)

My son ordered dinner for me tonight n I was shocked, but they gave me food n left. Now, all I can think about is that I didnt tip cuz I wld think since my son ordered it, he wld have included tip when he paid. He has to get up real early, so I cant ask him yet, but its driving me crazy wondering. Do yall not get tipped when order is placed n paid for ?


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

NUBER-LE said:


> Look at my new profile!!! From TIP CITY USA


Nice!!!



Working4peanuts said:


> Sorry. If i saw that profile i would not tip you, and I'd give you 5 stars so i could leave a comment like " i was going to tip you but your profile was so obnoxious i decided not to. But here's a tip for you-change your profile and maybe someone will give you an actual tip."
> 
> People will tip you if they're tippers. You can't change cheap people.


True, but you can educate those who have "drank the kool-aid" and still believe a tip is included in the fare. I have received tips from many paxs who I have informed, contrary to their belief, that tips are not included in the fare. In fact, many have voiced disgust that Uber has not properly informed them of this!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Nice!!!
> 
> True, but you can educate those who have "drank the kool-aid" and still believe a tip is included in the fare. I have received tips from many paxs who I have informed, contrary to their belief, that tips are not included in the fare. In fact, many have voiced disgust that Uber has not properly informed them of this!


I also have received much gratitude from passengers after explaining to them why tipping on uber is not needed and a foolish waste of money.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I also have received much gratitude from passengers after explaining to them why tipping on uber is not needed and a foolish waste of money.


No gratitude for you harming every other driver. Go away!


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

NUBER-LE said:


> I have had like 10 people read my profile, all girls........


Caitlin isn't a girl



Uberfunitis said:


> I also have received much gratitude from passengers after explaining to them why tipping on uber is not needed and a foolish waste of money.


You sure it wasn't for the handy?


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> No gratitude for you harming every other driver. Go away!


I am not seeking your gratitude nor did I say that the gratitude was from other drivers, it was from other passengers. I am also a passenger, while passenger gratitude may mean nothing to you it does to me unlike what you think.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I am not seeking your gratitude nor did I say that the gratitude was from other drivers, it was from other passengers. I am also a passenger, while passenger gratitude may mean nothing to you it does to me unlike what you think.


Your just clueless!


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> I also have received much gratitude from passengers after explaining to them why tipping on uber is not needed and a foolish waste of money.


I paid my protection money to the block captain just 20 minutes ago and solely with passenger gratitude. I wrapped it in a 10 spot and put it in a paper sack as per usual. I hope Jimmy the Finger appreciates passenger gratitude as much as you do. In fact, I was just sayin' to my pal Tony that if I... 
hold on, someone's at the door. brb...


----------



## rbort (Feb 19, 2017)

> My son ordered dinner for me tonight n I was shocked, but they gave me food n left. Now, all I can think about is that I didnt tip cuz I wld think since my son ordered it, he wld have included tip when he paid. He has to get up real early, so I cant ask him yet, but its driving me crazy wondering. Do yall not get tipped when order is placed n paid for ?


Here we go, so you let this one go knowing that "we all get tipped when the order is paid for?"

I'm glad you asked so we can let you know, we don't get tipped, you think Uber is going to take money out of their cut to tip us automatically every time? Uber only tips us if you add a tip after the rating, where you found it after your forth delivery.

-=>Raja.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Kristiluvroll said:


> My son ordered dinner for me tonight n I was shocked, but they gave me food n left. Now, all I can think about is that I didnt tip cuz I wld think since my son ordered it, he wld have included tip when he paid. He has to get up real early, so I cant ask him yet, but its driving me crazy wondering. Do yall not get tipped when order is placed n paid for ?


Ummm, NO!


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

I have just ONE thing to say:


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

NUBER-LE said:


> Look at my new profile!!! From TIP CITY USA


LOL Nuber-Le that's kind of obnoxious man. After reading that I kind of want to one star you myself, and slap you too.

Kidding aside though good luck with that. Let us know how it works out.



upyouruber said:


> No gratitude for you harming every other driver. Go away!


He's just wasting his time because the next time they take a ride they're going to ask their next driver and that driver will tell them the truth. As will 99.9 percent of drivers who chose to talk about it with their riders.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Wonkytonk said:


> He's just wasting his time because the next time they take a ride they're going to ask their next driver and that driver will tell them the truth. As will 99.9 percent of drivers who chose to talk about it with their riders.


They can tip you all day long I don't care I just don't want them to tip me, especially if I have asked them not to.


----------



## Uber889 (Apr 21, 2018)

I'm new...Brand new...Like about 9 rides in. I've gotten 2 tips. The super wealthy guy I drove to TF Green Airport, and unloaded his golf clubs...No tip.

I KNOW he tips his caddie.

Regarding the OP. I like it. Stealing it. Not giving credit


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Uber889 said:


> I'm new...Brand new...Like about 9 rides in. I've gotten 2 tips. The super wealthy guy I drove to TF Green Airport, and unloaded his golf clubs...No tip.
> 
> I KNOW he tips his caddie.
> 
> Regarding the OP. I like it. Stealing it. Not giving credit


Have you been the guys caddie?


----------



## Uber889 (Apr 21, 2018)

Uberfunitis said:


> Have you been the guys caddie?


Nope, but I've been around the links enough to know. Not tipping your caddie is a rookie mistake.


----------



## Kcope316 (Nov 7, 2017)

I would not bat an eye at this. 

I would assume you actually are from Tipp City OH!


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> They can tip you all day long I don't care I just don't want them to tip me, especially if I have asked them not to.


Ya' know, there is a very simple solution to your dilemma with tipping.
Post a sign in your vehicle stating something like:
- Tips not accepted
- Instead of tipping me, please donate to a charitable cause
Something along these lines will suffice. Figure one out that suits you instead
of p!ssing off paxs who wish to show goodwill and proper etiquette towards drivers!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Ya' know, there is a very simple solution to your dilemma with tipping.
> Post a sign in your vehicle stating something like:
> - Tips not accepted
> - Instead of tipping me, please donate to a charitable cause
> ...


I have no dilemma, I tell passengers who offer a cash tip that a tip is not required if they insist they get a one star and I move along.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I have no dilemma, I tell passengers who offer a cash tip that a tip is not required if they insist they get a one star and I move along.


Your choosing to be difficult is unconvincing.
Additionally, there are more than one dilemma present in your situation.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Your choosing to be difficult is unconvincing.
> Additionally, there are more than one dilemma present in your situation.


A dilemma for you perhaps, but not one for me. I have no internal conflict with my approach.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I have no dilemma, I tell passengers who offer a cash tip that a tip is not required if they insist they get a one star and I move along.


Thats the biggest favor you can do for any poor soul who rides with you, issuing a one star so they never have to see you again!
At least you're doing one thing right!



Uberfunitis said:


> A dilemma for you perhaps, but not one for me. I have no internal conflict with my approach.


Because mental conditions do that to people, like yourself!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Thats the biggest favor you can do for any poor soul who rides with you, issuing a one star so they never have to see you again!
> At least you're doing one thing right!


I have no desire to see them again though what you say is only true for Lyft unfortunately. On Uber I have had such passengers after one staring them


----------



## SD drivertoo (Sep 7, 2017)

Kristiluvroll said:


> My son ordered dinner for me tonight n I was shocked, but they gave me food n left. Now, all I can think about is that I didnt tip cuz I wld think since my son ordered it, he wld have included tip when he paid. He has to get up real early, so I cant ask him yet, but its driving me crazy wondering. Do yall not get tipped when order is placed n paid for ?


Nope


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

I use " sex surrogate" for the other interests portion.


----------



## Bustle89 (Jun 2, 2018)

Uberfunitis is clearly a troll. Do not feed the trolls!


----------

